# Big Rocks are in the Bay! Report from 11/24/07



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Well the reports are accurate, the big rockfish are all over the lower middle bay. We got a late start due to the cold weather in the morning but were trolling just south of bouy 72b by 10:30 in the morning. The wind was blowing less then 5mph and there was little if any chop in the bay that day untll around 5 or so. We ran into a guy coming in who had 4 fish in the box from 23 to 34 who said he caught them all on white tandems and umbrellas. So I set out 5 lines 4 with white and one chartruse umbrella that I ran deep. Well for whatever reason the rocks wanted white sassy shads on Saterday. Not 15 minutes after setting out our lines I reeled in the first fish of the day a 46 incher that hit the long line ( 275 ft back) which had a 24 inch spreader bar with 6inch whote sassy shads. 








After a mishap with a crab pot because of charter boats and there planner boards we got the lines back out and the next fish hit the same rod and rig and my Dad reeled in a 44incher. 








With 2 fish over 40 we rendered assistance to a boat that was DOW (dead on the water) for the none boating huys that read this, by towing them out of the channel. 
My old man and me have had alot of sucess on our boat the "Rubber Duck" but for whatever reason in our 3 seasons with her these fish were our first on the boat over 40 inches, now will be waiting for the 50inch mark. 
So for a quick recap we were trolling around 72B and HI lighthouse in 100+ ft of water but we were marking fish from 70 ft down to 30 ft. Both fish were caught on white spreader bars running 30 ft deep in the middle of the day. The tide was coming in and the wind was almost missing. Water clarity was amazing with me being able to see the bottom in close to 10ft of water. Not alot of birds working but plenty out there sitting. 
My Dad and I are always looking for boat ho's to split gas, we will be on the water again friday. We bottomed fished for all of 20 minutes maybe just to see if there were any croaker or spot around and old man managed to reel in a 6inch black sea bass also. really unusal catch for us.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the report and pics ... Nice fish too


----------

